# Introducing Gizmo



## PakiLegacy (Feb 19, 2011)

We are pround to announce that we now have a new family member. Gizmo was born on 11/28/2010 and joined our family on 2/11/2011. He is almost 12 weeks old now and what a stud he is. Loves to jump off the stairs, give kisses and bounce around. Oh yeah, he also loves to poop everywhere on the floor  I guess we will get that under control as time passes.

Last night, we gave him his first shower. Poor guy was scared to death even though we tried our best to console him. However, he loved the blow dryer part

We are all getting used to him. He is the first dog we have ever had so we are trying lots of new things. We already trained him to sit and jump. 

I have to say, I had my reservations when my wife and son said that they want a dog for Valentines day. However, within a week, I am the first one to say that I love him.

A few questions...

1. We were told to feed him twice a day. However, he hardly eats anything in the morning. He eats a big meal in the evening though. Are we feeding him too much? He is on dry meal by the way.

2. I am not planning to show him. Should I bother registering him with AKC? I have his paperwork in order.

3. Shots. He has already gotten VG and Bordatella. He is scheduled for next round on March 5th. Our vet said that the next round will cost approximately $210. Any reputable but reasonable vet in DFW area?

4. Fill us in with anything we must watch out for in his first few months. Although I will read through this forum but would like to know important things to look out for.

Overall, we are enjoying the darling of the house. My son does not watch TV 24/7 anymore and my wife and I love to cuddle up with him at nights (until he pees on the bed )

I have put some pictures. He is too active for me to take a good picture but I promise that I will post more as we get some good shots.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome to you and Gizmo-what a cutie!

That's funny that he liked the dryer, mine can't run away fast enough.

I registered her with AKC. They send you special offers and a newsletter that I like. I would guess that most people do register but I'm not sure.

I remember the pooping on the floor days


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome, here's some info http://www.dogstardaily.com/files/AFTER You Get Your Puppy.pdf 
and something on vaccinations. http://www.weim.net/emberweims/Vaccine.html


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Hello little Gizmo and:welcome:Yes house training can be rather tricky with these little pups, but so worth it for they are very dear loving dogs,who don't respond well to harsh voices,but love affection, as I am sure you have found out!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Gizmo is a little cutie. Can't wait to see more of him!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome..What a cutie pie...reminds me of Whimsy when she was little.
Have fun with potty training!! Keep us posted with pictures!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome and CONGRATULATIONS on your new baby!!!!
look forward to hearing of all Gizmo's adventures and watching him grow up!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Another new puppy, oh wow...at this rate I will have all my puppy MHS satisfied with out getting another my self. Congrats on adding Gizmo to your family. He is a little doll.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Welcome! He is such a little sweetie pie! look at that faaaaaaace

(IWAAAAAP!!!!)

Congrats  These are the most fun, but also the most frustrating months. If I have any advice, it's to be patient and LAUGH at all the "naughty" things he will do. This made it a lot easier on us. When R & S were little, Tim and I made a pact that every time they had an accident, we'd laugh it off. It really took a lot of stress off us - we even made up silly songs to sing while we cleaned up the accidents, often to the tune of "pants on the ground" such as "poop on the carpet, poop on the carpet! looking like a fool cleaning poop off the carpet!" LOL


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

galaxie said:


> Welcome! He is such a little sweetie pie! look at that faaaaaaace
> 
> (IWAAAAAP!!!!)
> 
> Congrats  These are the most fun, but also the most frustrating months. If I have any advice, it's to be patient and LAUGH at all the "naughty" things he will do. This made it a lot easier on us. When R & S were little, Tim and I made a pact that every time they had an accident, we'd laugh it off. It really took a lot of stress off us - we even made up silly songs to sing while we cleaned up the accidents, often to the tune of "pants on the ground" such as "poop on the carpet, poop on the carpet! looking like a fool cleaning poop off the carpet!" LOL


Natalie, what's with the ..."(IWAAAAAP!!!!)? Better take a cold shower . Before it's too late.


----------



## Grimnel (Sep 12, 2010)

Welcome - i love the pic of Gizmo running lol such a cheeky little face


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi there! I love the name, Gizmo! Adorable.

He looks like a bright little guy. It sounds as if you are off to a good start. Housetraining sucks. Everyone has had the poop fest. Blech. 

Have you signed up for puppy classes yet? It is always nice to know that no matter how bad you have it, there is someone in a worse situation. :becky: Seriously, the classes are great.

I would make sure not to jump Gizmo too much. Their little growth plates are still developing. Sitting and greeting people are terrific things to learn first. Loose leash walking, too. 

Good Luck!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Welcome, and enjoy your new little guy. Hav puppies are the best! Two things that worry me in your post though. First, Gizom should NOT be allowed to jump off stairs or jump on command at his age. Puppy bones and joints need time to mature. He can do irreparable damage to his joints this way. Keep jumping to the absolute minimum that you can control (after all, they ARE puppies, and WILL jump to some extent!) until he is a year old. At this age, he probably should be kept off the stairs. That said, it sounds like you might have a little agility candidate there in the future!<g>

The second is in regards to pooping all over the house. Maybe you were joking, but if not, PLEASE confine him to an area where you can watch him ALL the time unless he is in an ex-pen with a potty option (like a litter box or pee pad) or in his crate. The more "accidents" you let him have in the house, the harder it will be to potty train him. It is absolutely essential to start good habit EARLY. This breed isn't that hard to train if you are very careful in the beginning, but if not, you can be in for a long, LONG period of accidents in the house. The closer he is supervised now, the sooner you can let him have freedom without worrying about what will happen!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! A cutie for sure!

How often was the breeder feeding Gizmo? And, how much food?


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> Natalie, what's with the ..."(IWAAAAAP!!!!)? Better take a cold shower . Before it's too late.


I have puppy fever. BAD. But that's not a new thing. I always WAP - IAWAP. But I also like new shoes and eating, so new puppy will have to wait another year or two


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Natalie are you reving up for another puppy already ?!Stella is only just turned one.I wouldn't dream of having another one LOL!![or would I?]


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

krandall said:


> Welcome, and enjoy your new little guy. Hav puppies are the best! Two things that worry me in your post though. First, Gizom should NOT be allowed to jump off stairs or jump on command at his age. Puppy bones and joints need time to mature. He can do irreparable damage to his joints this way. Keep jumping to the absolute minimum that you can control (after all, they ARE puppies, and WILL jump to some extent!) until he is a year old. At this age, he probably should be kept off the stairs. That said, it sounds like you might have a little agility candidate there in the future!<g>
> 
> The second is in regards to pooping all over the house. Maybe you were joking, but if not, PLEASE confine him to an area where you can watch him ALL the time unless he is in an ex-pen with a potty option (like a litter box or pee pad) or in his crate. The more "accidents" you let him have in the house, the harder it will be to potty train him. It is absolutely essential to start good habit EARLY. This breed isn't that hard to train if you are very careful in the beginning, but if not, you can be in for a long, LONG period of accidents in the house. The closer he is supervised now, the sooner you can let him have freedom without worrying about what will happen!


Yes totally agree with Karan, I was thinking the same thing myself when I posted last night, but was feeling tired by then so just posted a quick hello.Knew some sensible person would jump in with sound advice!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Sorry still tired spelt Karen wrong!


----------



## PakiLegacy (Feb 19, 2011)

*Thanks...and some clarification*

Thank you all for your feedback and making us feel like a family. Believe me, this is the first forum I have joined where I got so many replies within 12 hours. Love it.

As far as jumping is concerend, I may have mis-spoken. I meant when I say jump, he gets up on his hind legs. I suppose that is ok. Some times, he does fall over his back but gets right back up. He has never jumped of the stairs..not even one step.

About pooping all over the house...he has had a few accidents, and he still poops here and there. However, we do try to keep him in the playpen with pee pads. He uses the pee pad for pee but does not poop on them for some reason. Any recommendation on how I can make him poop on a pee pad? The little guy is so fast in pooping that by the time he takes his position and we say NO, he is done 

As far as feeding is concerned, the breeder used to feed him twice a day, about 3/4 cups of dry food. I got a bag of his food from the breeder so we have not changed the food at all.

I have not signed up for puppy classes yet but I just may. Its is $110 for a 6 week class. I don't think its a bad deal. Lets see how we go with home training for another week or so. So far, he has not been such a bad learner.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Our Havs like to have one pad to pee on and one for poo, they don't seem to like to do it in the same place.


----------



## PakiLegacy (Feb 19, 2011)

clare said:


> Our Havs like to have one pad to pee on and one for poo, they don't seem to like to do it in the same place.


Clare, how old is your Hav? How long should we keep 2 pee pads? I heard that he will be able to hold his bladder for 8 hours after he is 8 months old. Is that how long we will have to keep the pee pad around?


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

PakiLegacy said:


> 1. We were told to feed him twice a day. However, he hardly eats anything in the morning. He eats a big meal in the evening though. Are we feeding him too much? He is on dry meal by the way.
> 
> 2. I am not planning to show him. Should I bother registering him with AKC? I have his paperwork in order.


Most of your other questions got answered but I'll chime in on these two.

I wouldn't worry about the eating. Hav puppies are notoriously ADD about eating, but rest assured, they eat when they're hungry. Don't cater! It creates a picky eater.

AKC does lots of other fun things than conformation shows - agility, rally, obedience, all of which you can learn about on this forum by people who do it with their Havs. AKC is also a great organization that encompasses or partners with the Canine Health Foundation (supporting research to eliminate hereditary diseases in dogs), the Humane Fund, Companion Animal Recovery, Responsible Dog Ownership Day (and every day!), helps repeal or lobby against unfair dog ownership laws. Even if you don't plan on ever entering your pup in any AKC competition, consider the modest fee of registering the pup a donation to a great organization! Plus, they get the fancy show dog name


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I may have an exceptional baby, but Tille was going 9 hrs (over night) when she was 4 months old... I think some dogs can hold it longer than others? During the day, the longest I ever leave her in the crate (while I am out running errands, etc) is 4 hrs and she does fine holding it. Although when I am home I feel like she wants to go out every 10 minutes!! LOL
Good luck on house training, keep a HAWK's eye on him for the first several weeks and try to minimize accidents as much as you can and you'll be on your way!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

please kiss that cute little face for me.

Gizmo is a cutie!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Our Havs are 9 months old and 23 months old, they are trained to pee outside, and use pee pads inside when the weather is terrible, so I put 2 pads down spaced apart when I am out and the weather is bad.I must say I have found them hard to house train, compared to other dogs we have had in the past, but that is a small price to pay for all the love and happiness they bring to us.


----------

